# [RAID] gentoo sur un RAID 10 materiel (resolu)

## 256JMaN

Bonjour,

Aillant fait l’acquisition d'une petite machine au boulot, munit de 4 disque sata je me suis dit que j'allais me faire un petit RAID 10 sur cette machine puisque tout me le permettait.

J'ai donc créé mon disque virtuel et configuré en RAID10 sans aucun problème depuis l'utilitaire raid de ma machine.

C'est la première fois que je monte un RAID sur une Gentoo (et peut être même sous n'importe qu'elle autre distrib) et je ne trouve pas beaucoup de documentation la dessus et encore moins en ce qui concerne les RAID 10 du coup j'ai quelques questions :

Avant tout est ce que grub peut utiliser le RAID 10 ? 

Pour moi un RAID logiciel sous linux c'est LVM et donc la configuration que j'essai de mettre en place c'est un RAID Hardware. Je ne me trompe pas ?

et enfin comment puis je partitioner / formater / monter pour commencer l'installation de ma nouvelle gentoo ?Last edited by 256JMaN on Wed Nov 23, 2011 9:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bas25

Bonjour,

attention à ne pas confondre les différents types de raid. D'après la description il s'agit ici d'un raid pseudo-matériel(cf wikipedia par ex)

Dans ce cas c'est comme si à la place des 4 disques réels il n'y en avait qu'un seul seul virtuel (ou plusieurs virtuels c'est selon la configuration faite dans le bios).

Du coup on peut installer grub, partitionner ce disque virtuel sans aucune limitation. C'est le bios qui gère le raid au démarrage, puis après le boot, le système d'exploitation (dmraid sous linux http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Onboard)

----------

## Poussin

le pseudo-raid, c'est le truc qu'on évite d'utiliser. Soit un vrai RAID hardware (ça douille ce genre de carte), soit pur logiciel, mais les machins entre les deux qui n'apportent que les inconvénients des 2 côtes... voilà quoi...

(Et non, LVM ce n'est pas du raid logiciel)

----------

## 256JMaN

Bonjour et merci pour ces précisions  :Smile: 

j'ai suivis le wiki, mais dès le début, ça commence mal.

Je boot sur le livecd (le dernier minimal en 64bits) 

j'utilise donc gentoo dodmraid et pendant le boot je vois que dmraid ne trouve pas mon raid10.

quand je fais ls -la /dev/mapper je ne vois que le fichier control

me voila mal partis  :Sad: 

[edit]

Pour info voici mon controleur raid :

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SATA RAID Controller (rev 05)

----------

## 256JMaN

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi a monter le raid avec la comment mdadm et donc j'avais un /dev/md0 que j'ai pu pétitionner, formater, et préparer ma gentoo

En cherchant un peu, j'ai vue qu'a la préparation de mon raid, avec l'utilitaire Dell, il me proposait NONRAID ou PERC S100, je choisis donc PERC S100 car je ne vois pas l’intérêt d'un non-raid.

En recherchant des info sur PERC S100 je m’aperçois que c'est le logiciel qui gère le raid (arrêtez moi si je me trompe) et que celui si n'est pas censé être compatible Linux, par ce que proprio jusqu'au bout des yeux.

Seulement je suis bien arrivé a l'utiliser avec mdadm ? qu'elle est la différence entre dmraid et mdadm ?

Le soucis avec mon raid quand je l'ai configuré a l'aide de mdadm c'est que je suis coincé a l'installation de grub, enfin je pense que je vai contourner le probleme en déplaçant /boot sur une clef usb que je placerai dans la tour

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Je suis pas un expert en la matière, mais pour avoir pas mal manipulé mdadm ss Debian, Ubuntu && bien sûr Gentoo. Je voulais t'apporter qq précisions qui me semble importante pour la compréhension du truc :

* Je vais commencer par le raid matériel (Vu que ta machine est bien adapté pour cette config, il doit s'agir d'un ancien serveur*), je m'explique :

Si tu fais le choix du RAID matériel, tout est géré au niveau du BIOS et pour Linux c'est complétement transparent, tes 4 disques montés en RAID-mirroir (RAID1) sont vu comme un seul disque que tu peux retrouvé en /dev/sda logiquement.

Conclusion : tu n'as pas a te prendre la tête ni avec Grub, ni avec mdadm ou dmraid. Tu installes Gentoo comme si tu avais un seul disque (la méthode traditionnelle koi !), tout est géré par le BIOS de ta machine.

Documentation :  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

* Ensuite le RAID logiciel, si tu fais le choix d'une telle solution, tu dois désactiver la gestion du RAID dans le bios, de sorte que Gentoo voit tes 4 disques (logiquement en /dev/sd{abcd}). Après install tes 4 disques seront tjs visibles, mais la grappe RAID que tu auras crée sera disponible en /dev/mdX, c'est cette entrée que tu utiliseras dans fstab par ex.

Conclusion : si tu choisis cette solution, tu mets une croix sur le RAID matériel de ta machine. Et tu optes pour mdadm ou dmraid, a toi de voir.. Perso, je trouve que mdadm est plus souple que dmraid, voire ton RAID matériel, personnellement c'est "LA SOLUTION" que je te recommanderais.

Solution mdadm simple : http://dawidlinux.pagesperso-orange.fr/libres_fichiers/raidlogiciel.html

Solution mdadm+LVM2 : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml (Trés bon tutoriel et à mon avis la solution la plus flexible, c'est la solution que j'utilise..)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dell_Support

Bonjour 256JMaN,

Concernant votre souci avec la carte S100, je vous confirme que ce type de carte n'est pas compatible avec les distributions Linux. (il en sera de même pour la carte S300).

Pour pouvoir faire du raid matériel sur les serveurs Dell, il vous faudra prendre une carte compatible. Par exemple une Perc6i ou une Perc H700.

Pour la partie raid, je vois que la communauté vous à déjà fourni pas mal de réponses   :Very Happy: 

Je reste à votre disposition si vous avez d'autres questions.

Bonne journée,

Eric, Dell France

----------

## 256JMaN

Ça ne m'enchante pas du tout que mon contrôleur RAID ne soit pas compatible linux, mais quelle surprise d'avoir une réponse du support dell sur le forum Gentoo !

Merci pour votre réponse !   :Razz: 

 Du coup je pense que je vais monter un raid10 logiciel + lvm comme me l'a suggéré jaypeche.

Connaissant déjà un peut les docs de Gentoo je crois que je peu mettre le topic en résolu, je devrais pouvoir me débrouiller tout seul maintenant ! 

Merci à tous !

----------

## Dell_Support

En effet, notre présence sur les forums est toute récente   :Very Happy: 

Pour les problématiques software liées aux distributions Gentoo ou autres, la communauté sera à même de répondre bien mieux que moi. En effet Dell ne fait pas de support en dehors des "classiques' Red hat/Suse.

Par contre vous pouvez me solliciter pour toute question liée au matériel serveur/stockage, sur ce forum ou par message privé.

Bonne journée !

----------

## idiway

Tiens, mon fournisseur de serveurs ici !? Bravo   :Wink:   !

Nous avons un serveur DELL avec un contrôleur H700. Avec une carte comme celle-ci, il m'apparaît logique de lui laisser la gestion du RAID, d'autant plus que les performances sont au rendez-vous.

Pour info, nous avons mis en place un raid5 en 3 + 1 hotspare,  disques SAS 15K.  Nos tests de performance révèlent des vitesses d'accès disque du même niveau que nos SSD en raid1 hard chez OVH, capacité de stockage en plus !

Coté gentoo, il faut travailler un peu la config du kernel. J'ai supprimé tout ce qui concerne la gestion du raid en soft. Par contre, il est impératif d'activer la gestion du LSI.

Il faut aller dans :

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

        SCSI device support  --->

            [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->  
```

et activer ce qui convient parmi ces options :

```
               [*]   LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers

               <*>   LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver)

               <*>   LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver)

               <*>   LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver

               <*>   LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module

               <*>   LSI MPT Fusion SAS 2.0 Device Driver 

               (128)   LSI MPT Fusion Max number of SG Entries (16 - 128)

               [*]   LSI MPT Fusion logging facility  

```

Après, tout se passe comme si l'on avait plus qu'un seul disque (/dev/sda) et c'est une tâche de moins à gérer pour le système.

Dommage que la S100 ne soit pas compatible linux, mais bon, apparemment ce n'est pas du matériel très récent.

Bon courage.

----------

## Dell_Support

Merci pour votre accueil sur le Forum !

Idway, pour en dire un poil plus sur les cartes RAID fournies par Dell, on peux compter 3 types de cartes :

Les cartes S100 / S300 : cartes d'entrée de gamme, non compatible Linux (donc a éviter ici   :Smile:  )

Les cartes Sas6ir/H200 : cartes milieu de gamme, pour du RAID 0 ou 1. Pas de souci connu sous Linux en général.

Les cartes perc6i/H700: cartes haut de gamme avec batterie pour RAID 0,1,5....

Si ça peux aider certains utilisateurs  :Smile: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bonjour les gens !

Je voudrais juste préciser un point : pour le RAID logiciel, il faut préférer l'utilisation de mdraid. Il faudrait confirmer, mais le développement de dmraid est arrêté me semble-t-il. J'avais lu ça je ne sais plus où parce qu'il fut un temps, je voulais monter ma Gentoo sur LVM sur mdraid en RAID 5. Mais je ne sais plus où je l'ai lu (peut-être tout simplement sur le site de Red Hat...).

Sinon, pour continuer dans les précisions (parce que je trouve que ça manque si quelqu'un lit ce sujet sans rien connaître à priori), LVM permet de créer et gérer des volumes "virtuels" en s’accommodant de n'importe quel disque ou partition physique. Par exemple, cela permet de regrouper plusieurs disques physiques dans un gros disque logique (d'où la confusion initiale avec le RAID je pense).

Enfin, les pages de Wiki ou du handbook (là encore, je ne sais plus lesquelles) déconseillent fortement d'installer / sur une partition en RAID logicielle (préférer une partition classique). En gros l'idée derrière, c'est qu'on peut toujours accéder aux fonctions de bases ds /bin et /sbin (et si les dépendances aussi sont accessibles) si mdadm ou LVM yoyottent.

----------

